
Hong Kong leader Carrie Lam says extradition bill ‘is dead’ - xkgt
https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/politics/article/3017795/hong-kong-leader-carrie-lam-says-extradition-bill-dead
======
isaaafc
The bill "is dead". Well chosen words, but they mean nothing legally. She was
playing with words. Only "withdrawal" has legal effect, therefore she refused
to say it. She even said this definition is no difference to what she has been
saying when she told the public the bill was postponed. So the whole statement
was just paraphrasing the previous ones, nothing more.

While I believe the bill will not be reincarnated in a few years at least,
other serious problems already arose during the recent movement. For example
police brutally. She said there will be a watchdog committee that investigates
the incidents in the past month, but she omitted the most important fact that
the committee is formed by police let alone the fact that the decision to
prosecute the police will be made by the Secretary for Justice, who herself
has a record of supporting whatever political decision made by Beijing and the
HK government. The committee will do nothing of use.

